# seatpost size?



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I just bought a Colnago Lux Oval Master [titanium]. It is probably around a 2000- 2002 model, as it has a 1" fork. It came with a 27.2mm seatpost, but it has a shim with it. Does anyone know the correct size post this frame needs? Unfortunately, the shim is not marked with a size. I could measure it, but I'm afraid that I wouldn't get an accurate reading without it being clamped. Thanks in advance.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

I used to have a 1999 Ovalmaster. It too had a shim and a 27.2mm seatpost. I wonder if this isn't the configuration Colnago intended for this frame??

You could measure the wall thickness of the shim fairly accurately, multiply by two and add to 27.2mm. I would think this would be much closer than trying measure the diameter.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

You may be correct about it being the intended set-up, as the bike came with a titanium Colnago seatpost. I was going to replace the post with one of the correct size, but perhaps I'll just leave well enough alone. Thanks for your reply!


----------

